
Power and the Internet (Schneier on Security) - tlb
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/01/power_and_the_i.html
======
jtheory
This is worth talking about, but this post is a description of the problem and
nothing more.

Where do we go from here?

Just "get involved in protecting/fixing the internet", generally?

At the moment my involvement in practice seems to be mostly "sign e-petitions
here and there" and "occasionally read articles about how it's important that
we not let corporate interests, governments, etc. take over control of the
net".

It does feel a bit fake; but I'm not sure what else to do (and I admittedly
don't have vast reserves of spare time).

